# Codename Panzers Cold war -&gt; Aktivierungs-Problem



## Stuttgart30 (18. März 2009)

Habe das Game ausm Laden. Konnte den Aktivierungscode nur über "keine Internetverbindung" (obwohl ich eine habe) erhalten und dann rüberkopieren. Jetzt hängt das Ding seit Ewigkeiten bei "Status: Daten werden ausgewertet". Ich bin sowas von sauer! Habe das Spiel zum Spielen gekauft und nicht für solchen Blödsinn. Weiss ehrlich nicht was nun tun. 49 Euro umsonst ausgegeben???
Evtl. hängts am Router oder was weiss ich kenn mich da nicht so aus...


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2009)

Stuttgart30 am 18.03.2009 06:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das Game ausm Laden. Konnte den Aktivierungscode nur über "keine Internetverbindung" (obwohl ich eine habe) erhalten und dann rüberkopieren. Jetzt hängt das Ding seit Ewigkeiten bei "Status: Daten werden ausgewertet". Ich bin sowas von sauer! Habe das Spiel zum Spielen gekauft und nicht für solchen Blödsinn. Weiss ehrlich nicht was nun tun. 49 Euro umsonst ausgegeben???
> Evtl. hängts am Router oder was weiss ich kenn mich da nicht so aus...



haste ne firewall aktiv?


----------



## Stuttgart30 (18. März 2009)

Herbboy am 18.03.2009 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Stuttgart30 am 18.03.2009 06:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, hab ich, aber wenn ich sie ausschalte geht trotzdem leider nix...


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2009)

Stuttgart30 am 18.03.2009 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 18.03.2009 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmm, neustart usw. hast du sicher auch schon probiert?


----------



## Stuttgart30 (18. März 2009)

Herbboy am 18.03.2009 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Stuttgart30 am 18.03.2009 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja hab ich. weiss nicht ob das an irgendwelchen Ports etc liegt, kenn mich da auch nicht so aus...
Find das so eine Riesenfrechheit so mit Kunden umzugehen...


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2009)

an sich kann das nicht sein, wenn deine routereinstellungen nicht absichtlich geändert wurden. sind denn alle treiber und windows aktuell? vlt. verusch mal ne neuinstallation und lade gleichzeitig irgendne demo runter, vlt. war der router halt in DEM moment, wo das spiel online gehen wollte, noch offline, und als er online war, hatte das spiel schon "aufgegeben" ?

oder starte das spiel doch mal - vlt. hat es ja doch geklappt, und du hast es nur nicht gemerkt?

oder muss man ggf. erst irgendeinen account anlegen? was steht dazu im handbuch?


----------



## Stuttgart30 (18. März 2009)

Herbboy am 18.03.2009 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> an sich kann das nicht sein, wenn deine routereinstellungen nicht absichtlich geändert wurden. sind denn alle treiber und windows aktuell? vlt. verusch mal ne neuinstallation und lade gleichzeitig irgendne demo runter, vlt. war der router halt in DEM moment, wo das spiel online gehen wollte, noch offline, und als er online war, hatte das spiel schon "aufgegeben" ?
> 
> oder starte das spiel doch mal - vlt. hat es ja doch geklappt, und du hast es nur nicht gemerkt?
> 
> oder muss man ggf. erst irgendeinen account anlegen? was steht dazu im handbuch?



Hab alles ausprobiert, das Handbuch empfiehlt auch nur noch eine Aktivierung von einem anderen PC aus mit anderem Provider (LOL).
Werd morgen wohl mal die techn. Hotline anrufen und dort kann ich denen auch mal die Meinung geigen...


----------

